# Kangertech Subox Mini RBA coil



## SAVaper (12/6/16)

Hi all,
I used one of the prebuilt coils supplied with the kit for the RBA. It has 5 spaced wraps for 0,5ohm and it makes great flavour and clouds.

Does anyone know what material the supplied coil is made of and the gauge?

Thanks


----------



## Nailedit77 (12/6/16)

I think its 26g kanthal

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## morras (12/6/16)

I think Sickboy77 is right , turn your own - i mostly use 24 g and do 5 wraps , comes to just under .5 and works like a charm !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (12/6/16)

I only use 26g kanthal, 5 spaced wraps. Good flavour and clouds

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (13/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> I only use 26g kanthal, 5 spaced wraps. Good flavour and clouds



Thanks. I have 26G Kanthal so I will check. 
How do you do the spaced coil?
Do you just stretch a coil out?


----------



## Stosta (13/6/16)

SAVaper said:


> Thanks. I have 26G Kanthal so I will check.
> How do you do the spaced coil?
> Do you just stretch a coil out?


Correct, when wrapping it leave a bit of space, try to make it consistent. But then when you are pulsing it you can manipulate kanthal quite easily.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (13/6/16)

Stosta said:


> Correct, when wrapping it leave a bit of space, try to make it consistent. But then when you are pulsing it you can manipulate kanthal quite easily.



Great thanks.


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (13/6/16)

Does anyone know where to get a screw for the RBA?


----------



## Clouder (13/6/16)

@SAVaper How I do my spaced coils - wrap the coil, compress against the base of the screwdriver, then insert my nails on the other edges of the coil, pull it apart (looks like a worn out parker-pen spring) and then compress it again. It comes out absolutely perfectly spaced.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (13/6/16)

Clouder said:


> @SAVaper How I do my spaced coils - wrap the coil, compress against the base of the screwdriver, then insert my nails on the other edges of the coil, pull it apart (looks like a worn out parker-pen spring) and then compress it again. It comes out absolutely perfectly spaced.



Thanks. I expected the "pull apart" but not the "compress again"
Will give it a go.

I was truly surprised at the lovely vapour that the supplied spaced coil gave.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (13/6/16)

i love building my RBA base in the subtank

kanthal @ 5 wraps
nichrome @ 8wraps
stainless steel @ 8wraps

love doing builds in subtank (my fav single coil tank)

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Random_Sheep (8/7/16)

BrizzyZA (VapeLife) said:


> Does anyone know where to get a screw for the RBA?


I have spares if you need. If you in jhb, welcome to collect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (11/7/16)

Random_Sheep said:


> I have spares if you need. If you in jhb, welcome to collect.



Thanks bud but the guys at VapeCartel Meyersdal already sorted me out.

Really appreciate the offer though


----------

